# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Foto de Benidorm hoy mismo. Impresionante

## NoRegistrado

La foto habla por sí misma.
Me la ha enviado un amigo y procede de InfoMeteoTuit.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

